# Help! Northamptonshire Field/grazing/paddock needed



## vikkibeth (Jul 6, 2011)

I am looking to rent a field (anything from 2 acres upwards) with or without shelter/water/electricity in the Wellingborough village area. Would be fantastic to find one Wilby/Mears Ashby/sywell/Earls Barton/little harrowden direction. Anything 
considered. Can provide fencing if 
needed.

I have looked in every saddlery and horse feed shop locally, I have also contacted all the local parishes about their common land (most have sold theirs!), I have phoned as many farms as I could get the numbers of. I am now at my wits end!
I don't really want to go into livery as I would like the flexibility of my own field/yard and give my two boys somewhere for them to just have fun!

I am just hoping there is someone out there who can help 
Any help appreciated. Thank you.


----------

